# WTF



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Sitting in the middle of surge and these are the only offers I’m getting. as an XL driver I only accept XL and X with surge 1.6 and up. Is Uber specifically targeting me? Something along the lines of if you won’t take regular X then **** you.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

You are getting throttled. The surge rides are probably going to newbie drivers and the sh*t left is given the veteran drivers. This is how Uber treats its long time ICs.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Ever get anyone who wants to go over the border?


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> You are getting throttled. The surge rides are probably going to newbie drivers and the sh*t left is given the veteran drivers. This is how Uber treats its long time ICs.


I’ve been driving for a month. 😳


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Ever get anyone who wants to go over the border?


only been driving for a month. Not so far.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Uber changed those shaded areas to . HOT zones . ITS BUSY . Less of a wait . Lyft also has done this .
Nobody is getting a surge in that area . Uber is still charging double the rates in those areas but not sharing the greed with you . When i see it like that i turn my app off and come home . Right after i decline 10 trips in a row with zero interests in accepting them. Its shows lyft and uber i was there to drive for them but zero bonus being shared .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Ever get anyone who wants to go over the border?


Yep. Several thousand swam over just this week.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

Uber's Guber said:


> Yep. Several thousand swam over just this week.


From Canada?


----------



## EasyRider1 (Dec 16, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Uber changed those shaded areas to . HOT zones . ITS BUSY . Less of a wait . Lyft also has done this .
> Nobody is getting a surge in that area . Uber is still charging double the rates in those areas but not sharing the greed with you . When i see it like that i turn my app off and come home . Right after i decline 10 trips in a row with zero interests in accepting them. Its shows lyft and uber i was there to drive for them but zero bonus being shared .


‘I’m not sure what you mean. I sometimes do get a surge in the hot zone. It’s the only time I do get a surge. Also Uber describes it as such.


----------

